# Nickel allergy



## Sharlene (Jul 27, 2000)

Not sure this is the right page for this, but I'll use it anyway.been awhile since I have visited the site.Prbably hoping that if I avoid the place the IBS will go away. No such luck. What I have discovered is an intolerance to nickel.And there are not many foods that don't have it in.The most obvious signs or symtoms is in the inability to wear gold.It either turns your skin green or causes itch.If pierced earrings give you trouble, etc.This allergy also comes from food that have nickel in them. The worst offender being soya based products,grains,nuts, dried beans, etc.I have been living with a low nickel diet now for a year and experience a couple weeks to a month at a time of freedom.If I over do the nickel food, it hits within minutes to hours.Mocha coffee takes maybe ten minutes at most. It is not an easy diet to be on as it elimates stainless steel cookware and anything in a can. But it's worth it.I have also noticed that just holding a stainless anything in my hand will produce a metallic odor on my skin. Perhaps some of you are also inflicted with this allergy or another one not well known. If anyone thinks they may have this,test yourself with gold or stainless.Just an another idea to try. Thanks Sharlene


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

So does Gold jewerly have nickle in it?


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

I'm really open minded to anything alternative & info' re intolerances/allergies but am not sure about this. Does gold really have nickel in it?? When I was younger I used to get very itchy ears if the earings weren't gold or silver & I thought this was a nickel allergy.Never dreamed it'd be in food!


----------



## Sharlene (Jul 27, 2000)

Hi, Gold does have nickel in it for strength. 18 or 24 karat is almost pure.Test yourself by wearing stainless and gold for a day or two. Watch for discolouring of the skin, itchy ears,odor,or burning. Foods that contain nickel will irritate your bowel in the same way.The nickel free diet will not eliminate IBS, but will tame it down. If you have the reactions to nickel,there are information pages on the internet that go into more detail.An allergist can give more info on food. If not, write again and I will provide a list for you. It's long, so a private email address would serve better. It should only take hours to a couple of days to know if you have the allergy. Thanks Shar


----------

